# ecco perché anche noi, che siamo un po' così ...abbiamo un po' gli occhi a mandorla



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

ttp://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/mondo/in-coma-da-piu-di-un-anno-un-cinese-viene-risvegliato-dall-odore-dei-soldi_2089234-201502a.shtml


----------

